# Birch Bark Rod Handle



## Dana Fish

Just wanted to share one of my recent projects.  Here is a Birch bark handle with Rosewood burl trim pieces.  
The handle measures 6.75 inches and is finished with 6 coats of Linseed oil and CA.

I appreciate your comments.












Cheers


----------



## bobjackson

Nice. Great job.


----------



## LEAP

Looking good Dana!  cant wait to see it in person.


----------



## firewhatfire

I like it, makes remember that I have 6-7 bamboo rods to refinish or sell.  Gotta get started on those soon.

Phil


----------



## pyurgal

Very nice.  That reminds me that I need to build my 5wt 11'6" switch rod still. 

Paul


----------



## PaulDoug

HOLLY COW!!! and WOW!


----------



## greggas

Wow, very cool.  Not to sound stupid ( I now too late) but is that  birch bark stack laminated? What type of glue did you use...very interesting, thanks for sharing


----------



## Dana Fish

The birch bark was striped of from fallen trees I had behind my parents house and after a thorough rinsing with the garden hose I set them out to dry.  I recommend pressing them flat as they dry to keep them easier to work with in the future. 

I used Titebond 3 in between each sliver of birch bark and them pressed with a wood clamp.  When finishing the handle I used several coats of Linseed oil before applying 6 layers of thick CA.  Sanded with 320 up to 1500 wet.


----------



## Katsin

Beautiful.


----------



## Dana Fish

Here are a few pictures from my learning expereince with cutting birch bark.  Now I simply cut them square, glue and then turn on the lathe.  

Thought I would share for those interested.
*
FLAT SHEET OF BIRCH*





*BIRCH RING CUT OUT*





*RINGS AND 1.5" HOLE CUTTER*





*A SINGLE BIRCH RING*





In my expereince with making these handles it take between 65-80 rings to make a 6.5-7 inch fly rod handle.

Hope you enjoy


----------



## PaulDoug

I had that experience with leather for pens.  Easier to cut squares on the band saw and turn them after gluing than cutting circles or in my case punching out circles.  I really like the look you have there and thanks for sharing.  If I had the bark I'd try it for a pen and I also think it would make a beautiful little box.

Darn, I had a bunch of that bark and burned it because I didn't know what to do with it.  I am just in awe of what you did.


----------



## Curtis

i thought tat was rattan till i looked at the end of the thread. i really like it, its very nice i wish i had some of those trees around my house. this is a rattan grip i did for a 6-7wt fly rod i did about 2 years ago. the picts were taken befor the finish was put on


----------



## firewhatfire

Love it


----------

